# Interior/Exterior Painting



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

We are a family owned and operatedcompany since 1967 and have been in the gulf coast for almost 11 years

all forum members get an additional 10% off any Quote in the month of febuary. No job is too small ,just for example 

i just quoted a 1400 sqft house painting all walls for 800.00 Please take advantage of these great savings. Call Kevin at 554-3525 

Thanks C and J Painting Inc.:usaflag


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

This is from a reputable paint company. Kevin is a stand up guy. He does quality work and takes his time to do it right! He also uses PROFESSIONAL QUALITY PRODUCTS from reputable compainies not sold in Home Depot or Lowes. Kevin can also handle Epoxies for your garage, Wood staining and finishing, Acid stains and Decorative concrete finishes. Let him give you a Quote and you will get very competetive pricing and a very satisfied result.

Erik


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Eric, Now lets go Fishing!!!:clap


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump !


----------

